# Dog Show in Savannah Ga this wkend



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so excited. There's a big dog show in SAvannah this weekend and there are 11 Maltese being shown. I can't wait to see these babies. Are any SM members showing?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I am so excited. There's a big dog show in SAvannah this weekend and there are 11 Maltese being shown. I can't wait to see these babies. Are any SM members showing?[/B]



OMG! Do you have additional information. I am only 2 hours south of Savannah.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Sassy's Mom, aren't you in Jax? I used to go there all the time, great town. Anyway, you can go to Infodog.com and get the scoop on this. The show is this coming Saturday & Sunday, when I looked at the judging program, shows were only listed for Sunday. The Malts will be in ring 7 at 12:15. The show is at the L Scott Stell Community Park, take Exit 94 off I-95, 204 West 2 1/4 miles and turn right at Bush Road. Park entrance is 2 miles ahead on right. The weather is sposed to be int eh 70's on Sunday, you might want to bring chairs and an umbrella for the sun. Let me know if you're going to be there and I will look for you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Sassy's Mom, aren't you in Jax? I used to go there all the time, great town. Anyway, you can go to Infodog.com and get the scoop on this. The show is this coming Saturday & Sunday, when I looked at the judging program, shows were only listed for Sunday. The Malts will be in ring 7 at 12:15. The show is at the L Scott Stell Community Park, take Exit 94 off I-95, 204 West 2 1/4 miles and turn right at Bush Road. Park entrance is 2 miles ahead on right. The weather is sposed to be int eh 70's on Sunday, you might want to bring chairs and an umbrella for the sun. Let me know if you're going to be there and I will look for you.[/B]


Okay thanks I will check with hubby or a friend who also has Malts.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I looked up the information and whoever typed this should keep their day job. What a jumbled up mess. I sent an email and received a reply back to looked the info up online. Duh.....I did that is why I sent the email.







Anyway, I went back in and I am not for sure if the Malts are Sat. or Sun. Soooo I am just not willing to drive 4--5 hrs. round trip to see a bunch of hounds and no Malts. Sorry maybe next time. 

Tanner's mom, if you have access to a computer and if you can find out for sure when the Malts are showing and let me know, if it is Sunday I can still make it. Thanks.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I looked up the information and whoever typed this should keep their day job. What a jumbled up mess. I sent an email and received a reply back to looked the info up online. Duh.....I did that is why I sent the email.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you will find that most of the same dogs will be showing on both Saturday and Sunday.




I think you will find that most of the same dogs will be showing on both Saturday and Sunday.
[/QUOTE]


Oops, that's not too clear. It should have read that there will be Maltese entries for each day, and most, if not all of the same eleven dogs will be showing both days.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Sorry I didn't get this until today AFTER the weekend. InfoDog was bit confusing, usually the shows are 2 days long, but this site only had a schedule for Sunday so we assumed Sunday was the only day for conformation. Anyway, we got down there about 9a Sunday and as luck would have it, the bottom fell out. While the weather channel said the temperature would be in the 70's they were SOO wrong, cold rainey wet & nasty all day! And this show was outdoors under tents! It was still fun, I love looking at all the different breeds. My husband takes his Italian Greyhound and they have a ball talking to everyone. The little Malts were just precious. I didn't see 11, only saw 6 or 7. I was standing under the tent trying to stay out of the way and a lady who was showing 2 Malts asked me if I could watch one of them while she was the in the ring. I was in heaven! This little girl was probably 5 pounds at the most, long silky hair, baby doll face but what a wiggle worm. I didn't find out what kennel she was from, somewhere in Georgia. I did see a girl there from Milove Maltese with one Malt but didn't talk to her. In spite of the rain and cold weather, it was alot of fun. For anyone who's interested, the Charleston Kennel Club will have a big show January 28th and it's INDOORS!


----------

